# Getting Pregnyl 5000 in the UK



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm having major issues finding pharmacies who can get hold of Pregnyl 5000.  To complicate matters, my prescription is from the Czech Republic and although I do have the original copies, not everywhere will accept them. 

Does anyone know: 
a) anywhere that stocks Pregnyl 5000
b) other clinics that accept EU prescriptions.  I've tried Fertility2u, Oxford Online Pharmacy, Ali's/Rigcharm, Pharmawell, Pharmasure, Pharmacy2u/Chemist Direct, Asda (may try them again as they were very confused).  Anywhere else

Thanks! x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Isn't Pharmawell attached to Reprofit in Brno? When we were about to start IVF with them they said they would post it out to us, don't they offer that now?

Xxx


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Cloudy   

They do still post out and were really helpful, but they said Pregnyl is not available anymore and would supply Ovitrelle instead.  Also I'd be cutting it fine now with them as delivery takes up to 14 working days and I'm likely to be starting in about 2 weeks, hence mild panic now! 

Actually my doctor was really helpful this morning and pointed me in the direction of another pharmacy she thinks may be able to help, so will give them a try...
Xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

If you're going to switch to Ovitrelle instead, you could use Stork/Biodose. What about Gonasi? I think that is a 'natural' hcg too xx


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks Madame G, I haven't used Stork before, just looked them up and looks like they may be worth an enquiry.  I'll let my clinic know if I can't get hold of pregnyl and see what they suggest. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sure it would be delivered in time if you ordered it soon? I hope you manage to sort it whatever you do  xxx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

When I used them last cycle, they just needed the prescription by around 2pm for next day delivery. They do Saturday delivery too xxx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

My clinic ordered my drugs for me and put Pregnl on the prescription but when I went to collect I was told it has been discontinued and they gave me 2 Ovitrelle pens instead. No additional cost, just takes up more space in the fridge!


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I used Pregnyl last week. The Lister Clinic had some but think they were two random boxes. They said alternatives would be fine x


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks ladies, I had an email from a chemist who said it had been discontinued, but now my local pharmacy think they may be able to get hold of some. In the meantime I've asked my clinic to post a prescription for an alternative asap, so one way or another I think I'm getting there! 

Thanks for your help x


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Just updating this in case others experience the same issues: 

Orgalutran is no longer manufactured - I've been prescribed Cetrotride instead. 
Pregnyl is no longer available in 5000IU, but is available in 1500IU; so my dosage has been altered from 10,000IU to 9000IU and I'll just have to use multiple doses of the 1500. 

Despite having done this so many times before it's still been stressful sorting drugs this time but we have got there in the end! 
Xx


----------

